# Wie macht man sowas oder wo bekommt man sowas her?



## NeoFlaveRR (13. Dezember 2011)

Servus Leute, 

Hab mich grad neu Angemeldet und wollte gleich ne Frage stellen und zwar:

Guck euch mal bitte diesen YouTube-Hintergrund an:

--> http://www.youtube.com/user/ARTeFAKD

Wo bekommt man so welche Säulen oder was das sind her? Oder hat er die selbst gemacht?
Bitte Antworten


----------



## iAmRich (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo NeoFlaveRR und willkommen im Forum ,

da dieser Youtuber Photoshop-Videos macht, die nicht mal umbedingt schlecht sind, würde ich ganz stark annehmen, dass er den Hintergrund auch selbst gemacht hat..

Gruß Rich


----------

